# new sound card



## claptonman

I'm looking for a sound card for my system. My speakers are either Behringer MS15 monitors, or I'll be using a 600w panasonic surround system. I'm looking for a card for 5.1 surround sound, but the panasonic in question only has RCA, it is kind of older.

Anyways, I want it for music and games, so any suggestions for a sound card for $50-100?

I've always used Creative, but now I hear that their cards aren't that good anymore, and Asus is the way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Oh, and would prefer its not PCI express, since that slot is right below my video card.


----------



## MMM

claptonman said:


> I'm looking for a sound card for my system. My speakers are either Behringer MS15 monitors, or I'll be using a 600w panasonic surround system. I'm looking for a card for 5.1 surround sound, but the panasonic in question only has RCA, it is kind of older.
> 
> Anyways, I want it for music and games, so any suggestions for a sound card for $50-100?
> 
> I've always used Creative, but now I hear that their cards aren't that good anymore, and Asus is the way to go. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and would prefer its not PCI express, since that slot is right below my video card.


If your speakers input is RCA that means your input is analogue where you will need a card that has 5 speaker out puts (analogue)..... beware as most modern cards are only digital.

Check your Speakers input as you may have optional  optical/digital input.


----------



## daisymtc

Asus have sound card with RCA, but I don't think they are in your budget


----------



## User0one

They make adapters for this problem, this is one type


----------



## claptonman

I have a cord that can plug it into, yes, but I was wondering if I could get true surround sound with just RCA.

If not, I still want a new sound card, so any suggestions for that would be nice.


----------



## User0one

You need a digital output for good surround sound. If your panasonic surround system has it it will be a orange RCA port, HDMI Port, or Optical Port.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-Froogle-_-Sound+Card-_-SIIG++Inc-_-29270013


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, I have none of those. I'll just go with a good sound card and maybe update my system in the future. Here are some of my choices for sound card:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024

I can live with PCI-e if the creative card is better.


----------



## User0one

To use those Sound Cards with your Panasonic Receiver, you would probably just hook the Sound Cards Green Stereo output to the Receiver. I suspect the Receiver then outputs a Simulated Surround Sound to the Speakers that are wired to it. At least I use have a old Sony first generation Surround Receiver that worked that way.


----------



## claptonman

It does have the simulated surround sound, but now I may upgrade the system if need be. I still would like advice on which sound card to get.



claptonman said:


> Yeah, I have none of those. I'll just go with a good sound card and maybe update my system in the future. Here are some of my choices for sound card:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132007
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024
> 
> I can live with PCI-e if the creative card is better.


----------



## aadison

Before installing a sound card, be sure to consult the documentation that came with it. The guidelines shown here are very general, and the sound card documentation may contain important information specific to installing that card. Also, be sure to consult the documentation that came with your computer to see if opening your computer affects the computer's warranty coverage.


----------



## User0one

If you want to get a New Home Theater Receiver get one with a Sound input port that uses a Digital Optical Cable. 

The Computer Sound card should also have a Digital Optical Output port.

Then to get Surround Sound you just need to hook up 1 Optical Cable between the PC, and the Receiver.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417M5DU1aZL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------

